# HOC adjustment on Toro GM1000



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm referencing this manual to try and do the HOC adjustment on my Toro GM1000 greens mower:

https://media.toro.com/servicemanuals/96889sl.pdf

Since mine is older it appears the design has changed. I can see a threaded bolt inside of this bracket but the cap on top of the adjustment screw just spins and doesn't allow me to actually turn the screw. Can't really figure out a way to remove this cap so I'm stumped.

How do I change the level of this particular model? I know these caps do something as I can see plier marks on them, but they're not spinning the threaded bolt.

Please see the attached photos and let me know what I'm missing. I've removed several nuts and bolts which is why it looks the way it does.

Thanks!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

If you are in a pinch, you can loosen the tightening nut on the side and turn the vertical adjustment nut with a pair of vise-grips. Once your HOC is set, you'll have more time to figure out a way to remove the cap. It sounds like it's just snapped off on the inside.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm no help with that particular GM1000 model, but go here and click the first link to download the model/serial number range specific Operator Manual and Parts Catalog for your mower. The model and serial number should be on a plate attached to the mower frame. I'm guessing it's an 04051. The Operator Manual has a section that discusses adjusting HOC.

If you find that you have parts that are seized or broken, it looks like you can still get those parts from R&R here. Just please double check your mower model number - I'm assuming it's an 04051. :thumbup:


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was able to get to this again last night.

What I found was that one side was still functioning properly where turning the cap would lift and lower the HOC as specified in the manual. The other side though would just spin without anything happening.

So I made sure both sides were level and mowed the lawn.

I'm thinking it's such a simple design that it's possible the side that isn't engaging simply got loose or something. I'll try to play with it tonight and see what I can do. But the good thing is if I need to it appears the parts aren't that expensive.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

So I got it working. The cap had slipped past the threads of the bolt that controls the HOC.

I took it apart last night and got it all put back together again the right way. Got my HOC set up just where I wanted it so tomorrow I'll try again with the new height. No new parts needed!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

fp_911 said:


> So I got it working. The cap had slipped past the threads of the bolt that controls the HOC.
> 
> I took it apart last night and got it all put back together again the right way. Got my HOC set up just where I wanted it so tomorrow I'll try again with the new height. No new parts needed!


Great news! :thumbsup:


----------

